# The latest... (Updated pics)



## pgnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it's been a LONG time since I've been able to soap because of moving.  Last month though we finally got a working kitchen and I've started soaping again.  Here are some of my newbies 

Pink Sugar




Coconut Lime Verbena




Blue Sugar




Cool Citrus Basil


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I love that green and yellow combination. Very nice!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 25, 2011)

I love that cool citrus basil.  I also love that FO.  I used it in my lotion and its fantastic!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 25, 2011)

They look great! I think I like the Pink Sugar the best


----------



## ewenique (Feb 25, 2011)

Coconut Lime & Cool Citrus Basil are my favs!  They look wonderful!


----------



## Leelalee (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the pop of blue or pink on the tops!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful....all of them!


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful Swirling love them all :0)


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 26, 2011)

They all look fantastic.  I really love the layered look and colors of the CLV the best.  Wish I could reach right through and sniff it.


----------



## MsDee (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW!!  :shock:   Awesome! Really like how you did the tops.


----------



## llineb (Mar 1, 2011)

The green and yellow one is breath taking!


----------



## pgnlady (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.  I'm soooo happy to be soaping again... moving sucks..lol.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 3, 2011)

LOVE THEM!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful!  Love the strong colours!  My favourite is the cool citrus basil!


----------



## pgnlady (Mar 6, 2011)

Making up for lost time..lol... here's my soaps this week...

Oakmoss and Sandalwood




Oatmeal Milk & Honey




Love Spell


----------



## newbie (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, very nice!!!!! Not sure which one it like the best! A good soaping weekend for you, I see.


----------



## newbie (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, very nice!!!!! Not sure which one it like the best! A good soaping weekend for you, I see.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the three of them.  I've made a soap I call 'lavendar oats', which is similar to your 'oatmeal milk and honey' ... yummie!

I recently received a small bottle of 'love spell' FO.  I'd only had it in soy candles and was wondering about using it in CP soap ... and I think your way of showing this off is very yummie!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful soaps!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 7, 2011)

Gorgeous soaps!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

